# DSL modem Problem



## kransilver (Aug 11, 2011)

Hello to all the helpful pro dsl people.
I've been having some major problems with my westell 6100, internet disconnects every five to ten seconds, and sometimes the internet won't come back for hours, I contacted frontier (was previously verizon) and I told them about the issue, they checked their end, it was fine, they checked mine, it was fine, they physically checked my phone line, clear as purified water, I asked them if they could replace my modem and they practically yelled at me a huge "NO" they said I had to pay like 5$ extra per month if I wanted another modem. At this point I'm mad because my bill already has too many hidden fees and it's the only company that reaches all the way here. I did a little research and bought a new modem that was supposed to be compatible (actiontec gt701c) but it won't auto connect, I went under the settings and did the DHCP connection thing (which is the way the westell used to connect because PPOvE or something is not supported in my area is what they told me) and the modem won't connect no matter how hard I close my eyes and cross my fingers for hours til they get numb.
If you guys could help me out, you'd give a humble man back his life, everything I do needs internet. Thank you for your time!


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

actiontec gt701c is a modem router as is the westell 6100

Did you copy/document the modem setup settings from the westell and input them in the actiontec?

Most times the ISP has to "provision" the modem for it to get valid settings. 
If you have copied the settings the next call would be to your isp to get them to accept and provision this new modem


----------



## dalemiller (Mar 5, 2011)

Hello, I am a level 2 tech with Frontier DSL tech support. The $5 extra per month is when you switch from a regular modem to upgrade to a wireless capable modem. If there are problems with the modem, there shouldn't be any charges to have the modem swapped out with an equivalent modem. Since you purchased a 3rd party modem, you would need to get in touch with the modem's manufacturer on how to get your main email address & password into the modem setup. Once that takes place, you should be up and running. If you wanted to troubleshoot the old modem from Frontier, i'd be more then happy to do everything in my power to figure out and attempt to solve the problems with what's going on. Also, are you using a 3rd party router with your modem? (Connection from modem, to router, to computer). Or do you hook up straight from the modem to the computer with an ethernet connection?


----------

